# Green bubble tip questions



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone. I bought a bta this weekend. It was from someone I've dealt with before. It was night time so the anemone wasn't open when I bought it. Got it home and acclimated by drip method. Once in the tank, it opened up slightly and by morning was fully open. Problem is there are hardly any tentacles(?) on it. Only around the edge of the anemone. I can see the mouth open wide. The only tentacles it has are all deflated. My tank or unhealthy anenome? It has not moved itself anywhere, just stays on the rubble rock it came on. Tried spot feeding shrimp today and it wouldn't grab it. Placed shrimp on its mouth and nothing. Shrimp didn't even stick to its body.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't sound good. Can you take a picture? First we need to see if it's really a BTA. If it's a BTA and there are only tentacles on the outside, then it may loose most of its tentacles due to malnutrition and/or lack of light. 
Another bad sign is its tentacles are not sticky. 
Try to leave it as it is and put some meaty food on its tentacles everyday. There are some success stories of force feeding a dying anemone by inserting food into its mouth. But that's for very advance hobbyist. I don't recommend you doing that.
How much light do you have and what tank size?
Good luck.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubble Tip Anemone are the shallowest collected Pacific Anemone and do require a lot of light to thrive. I agree with the above that the lack of stickiness is not a good sign. Also yes a picture would go a long way.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

How's your GBTA doing? Any updates?


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gbta didnt make it. I got a condi anemone in the tank for about two weeks now and everything seems to be ok. He's found a spot in the tank he likes. So far so god. I know eventually he will outgrow my tank but I figure that's a good problem to have because that would mean I'm doing he right things


----------

